# anyone fish belle river?



## cmwilson2308

Hey, I live in Richmond and my dad, girlfriend, and I fish the Belle River from Memphis to Marine City in a variety of spots. My dad and I really got into it a lot beginning last December and I landed a 4-5lb steelie the first time out. I have had two others hooked, but I lost them. I'd include the picture but I haven't figured that out yet. I've landed a few northern pike, numerous smallies, a few largemouth, lots of suckers, rock bass, sun fish, bluegill, and chubs. I have seen big fish (pike, largemouth, smallies) but they have been elusive. I catch and release everything. My dad and I landed a bunch of really small rainbows this past spring. My dad, who knows way more about fishing than I, guessed that someone had planted them. I have been mostly wading the river this summer and probably will this fall and winter. If the weather stays simliar to last year, my dad and I will be fishing the river well into January looking for steelhead. I'd dare to say I fish this river more than just about anyone, but I am still learning it as well. Most of what I know about it comes from my dad who has fished this river for almost 50 years. Lots of good spots to be found when wading.


----------

